# Refusing to Refund a Finished Piece



## Inkblooded (Dec 3, 2017)

I am having some issues with someone I commissioned.
I commissioned them for a basic icon of my character. Nothing big and nothing complicated, and my character's design is relatively simple, at least in colors. (you'll see why I emphasize this)

The finished piece looked nothing like my character, truthfully, it just looked as if they chose some generic presets from their base and didn't put much time or effort into it. Compared to  their other work, including a previous icon I commissioned from them a year ago (which was fine) it is severely lacking. Other people who bought icons of the same type have icons in much higher quality and their characters are accurate. But with mine, it was if they didn't even look at the reference.

So I sent them a note asking for a refund. They first said they had no record of me ever commissioning them, so I told them to search again. Then they said they found it, but wouldn't give a refund because "it's a finished piece." Then they asked why I was unhappy with it and I sent a note saying it didn't look like my character at all.

After that, they stopped replying, even though their responses to notes before was quick. However, I checked my inbox, this was on deviantart, and looked in my "sent" folder. The note I sent was marked as read, meaning they definitely saw it.  That was over a week ago.

I sent them another note asking if they had seen my previous note. No response again but it was also marked as read.

I think they are avoiding me on purpose, but I have no idea what is right in this situation.
So I figured I'd ask other artists about this. Is the "no refunding completed art" policy fair, even when it's so inaccurate it becomes useless to the customer, and they refuse to make edits?

From my point of view, obviously it doesn't seem fair that I paid for art I don't like and won't ever use. And in my opinion, if they refuse to give me a refund they should at least try to change it.

If this situation happened to me where I was the artist, and someone didn't like something I completed for them, I would first offer a change. (well, I look at reference sheets for a start so hopefully it won't ever happen.)

I think the "no refunds if it's finished" is only fair if you offer edits OR the customer is clearly complaining for nothing. (for example there's nothing wrong with the art, they just want their money back so they can run off with art for free)

What should I do? Is it right for me to keep pushing or am I being unfair?

Bonus question: A similar incident happened with someone else, though I never told them I didn't like the icon because they are both young and don't speak fluent English, so I figured they wouldn't understand me or wouldn't take it well. Am I right in this situation to just let it be, as frustrating as it is?


----------



## Foenixblood (Dec 3, 2017)

It depends on how it was handled. Here are just a few questions I have for you

-did they at least show you some of the rough drafts before sending you the finished products
-did you pay in full for the whole piece
-did you request any specifics for the icon
-did they communicate the timeline of when it would be done and what they will do

Though I can't really do anything to help your situation, I could at least give you my opinion of what you should do.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 3, 2017)

On one hand, they did put effort into making a finished piece, on the other hand, the finished product is of subpar quality. Without knowing the specifics, such as the artist's commission info, having examples of their other commissioned pieces compared to yours, and their behavior towards you (Whether it's polite and professional, or rude and condescending, or something else entirely), there isn't a lot people _can_ tell you as far as how to handle the situation or whether you are in the right or not.
Depending on how you both have acted, if you both were polite, I would pursue further communication and figuring out where to go from here, with a neutral third-party to help mediate. The best course from there is to come to an agreement, if they're unwilling to redo or edit the commission, and are unwilling to give a full refund, then perhaps a partial refund would suffice?


----------



## lord-bilingual (Dec 3, 2017)

as an artist, i would never refund art for a finished piece, but thats only because i offer a stage for revisions.

with the limited information you provided, i can think of a couple possible reasons they would not refund you (im not accusing you of anything, these could just be possible factors)

-their commission info could state that they dont give refunds, ever, and they dont want to make exceptions
-your references may not have been very good and they could have misinterpreted the design
-if this artist does a lot of commissions, it would be impossible for them to go over everyone's commissions to make sure theyre perfect
-if you were rude/demanding to the artist, they wont be very inclined to help you

ive gotten art that didnt really look like my character, but sometimes that happens! its unfortunate and unlucky, but i dont think there is really much you can do if the artist is ignoring you.
sorry about your bad experience!


----------



## fralea (Dec 4, 2017)

Some more questions in addition to what others asked:

- How long did you wait between receiving the finished piece and asking for a refund?
- If you didn't ask immediately upon receiving it, did you say you thank you/ that you liked the finish piece before you sent the message asking for a refund?
- Did you ask for the artist to fix it first (assuming you didnt OK any wips), or just straight into asking for a refund?

Its also possible you may believe your references/instructions were clear but they were not.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 4, 2017)

Expecting a full refund for a finished piece is never reasonable, and as an artist I'd be pretty insulted if someone tried.

You have, to be a bit blunt, a way of being pretty abrasive with the way you express yourself, particularly when you're displeased, judging by your activity here. I have no way of knowing if this is universal for you, but I can say that generally speaking, being abrasive tends to make people less willing to cooperate with you. From the point of view of an artist, I can also say that if the feedback I received was "it looks nothing like my character", I'd probably conclude that the commissioner requested the refund either to cheat me or because they were unhappy with what they paid for (as opposed to because I failed to deliver what they ordered - as an analogy, if I order a meal at a restaurant and it turns out not to be to my taste, I can't blame that on the restaurant). Neither of which is a valid reason for a refund. Now, you might just have said that here to summarize more detailed criticism, but if you verbatim told them "it looks nothing like my character", I can absolutely see why they'd not be going out of their way to accomodate you.

Most artists I know will only offer edits or partial refunds on finished works if they fucked up. That comes with a common-sense expectation that the commissioner should approach them politely and point out the problem along with where it was clearly shown/stated in their references/order information that it should be otherwise. In the future, you should probably try starting from this end - basically say "Thank you, but I think you missed a few key details; could you please do X and Y so it better matches my character reference?"


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 4, 2017)

Update: I finally got a reply after leaving a comment instead of a note. They indirectly admitted to purposely ignoring my messages, and said I was being "unfair" for requesting a resolve now instead of when they first posted it. Even though they disabled comments and seemed to make it as hard as possible for commissioners to contact them.

Some people suggested that I submit an Artist Beware on them. If they continue to be rude I think I will.

To answer people's questions:

1. no, i was never given a draft or preview sketch. Nobody I have ever commissioned has, it's just not something that's a thing in the circles I'm in

2. yes, I paid the full amount. I've never heard of someone paying partially for a commission.

3. there is nothing wrong with my reference sheet. It's outdated in some specific details - bit the colors and basic stuff is clear. As well as the image I also have a text description with extra specifics. I don't see how it could be misinterpreted that badly.

4. I did my best to be polite, they are not returning the same though.

5. I didnt thank them when it was uploaded, no, but that's because they disable comments entirely. I don't think their rudeness is because I didn't initially thank them, but that doesnt make sense if they purposely block people from commenting.

6. they do give refunds. I saw a comment of them offering a refund to someone yesterday - which is now hidden. They seem to hide a lot of commenys, possibly to hide the fact that a lot of people are unhappy?


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 4, 2017)

I feel like you should address things as they happen instead of waiting. They most likely thought you liked it, and are now working on other commissions or their personal life. Bringing it up after a while of receiving it is why most businesses in real life have a warranty that expires after a certain time.

Yes it sucks that they stopped responding, a professional would not do something like that.
As far as a refund goes, technically you still have to pay them for the time that they did work on your art.

I would rather instead ask for half back so that the artists time was not wasted and you still get something out of it as well.


----------



## fralea (Dec 4, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> -snip-



You still didn't answer my questions: 1. How long has it been since you received the piece? 2. Did you ask for them to fix the mistakes first and they refused, or just immediately request a refund?


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't agree that I should "pay them for their time." It looks as if they just opened their icon base and lazily colored it inaccurately. I don't think they spent more than a few minutes on it. Those few minutes were not worth what I paid.

Besides they get tons of commissions all the time. They have thousands of watchers. People are paying them enough.

There's no valid excuse to them refusing to be helpful and being rude to me now.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 4, 2017)

I tend to agree with the advice given in the thread already.  This would have been easily avoided by asking for WIPs, at least 1 or 2, during the course of the commission.

If nothing else, for future commissions, that might be a good idea to keep in mind. 

For the piece in specific:  asking for a partial refund seems pretty reasonable.  If you committed to an agreement where you weren't even getting WIPs, you committed to getting a final piece that had the potential, however small, to not be what you hoped for.

If it's reeeeaaaalllly off the mark, asking for a partial refund doesn't feel like much of an undercut.  The artist gets a bit for their time, you get some back for your disappointment, and now you know in the future the risk of not getting WIPs. Politely asking for a partial refund just seems the best case you could pursue.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 4, 2017)

I've asked for
- a refund
- an edit
- a partial refund
- some kind of other compensation

And they just keep ignoring all my replies. This is becoming very frustrating.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 4, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I've asked for
> - a refund
> - an edit
> - a partial refund
> ...



Then I would recommend making a PayPal dispute, if that's what you used for the payment exchange.  Beyond that, it would seem this is a case of learning to ask for WIPs.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 4, 2017)

Asking for WIPs isn't always an option. I will try in the future but like I said, I rarely come across anyone who offers them, and asking for them may be taken as rude. Also because it was just an icon they may not have agreed anyway.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 4, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Asking for WIPs isn't always an option. I will try in the future but like I said, I rarely come across anyone who offers them, and asking for them may be taken as rude. Also because it was just an icon they may not have agreed anyway.



I've often found the exact opposite. 

Artists or creators that are really reputable and interested in expanding their reputation for good customer service will usually offer at least 1 WIP.

Price does come into it.  I know some who have different payment levels, and on their lower ends of things it can be just 'take what you get'.

But that goes back to what you asked about in an older thread, how and why do artists charge as much as they do.  The option to review a WIP, or watch a stream of the picture being worked on and offer feedback is something that some artists will factor into their service.


----------



## fralea (Dec 4, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I've asked for
> - a refund
> - an edit
> - a partial refund
> ...



I think it really depends on how long ago you got the commission (which is why I keep asking). If it was a couple days ago, then I would suggest making a beware. If it was a couple weeks ago or more, I just think you are out of luck and should treat this as a learning experience. There was no harm in asking in any case, but if you don't bring it up right away then at that point you've given your unspoken ok on the commission, imo. I don't know if their policies mention how long after receiving the commission the client can ask for changes, but you can't get a refund indefinitely.

You could also offer to pay the artist for changes. I usually do around $5 for small changes on my pieces, but if they have a stated price that would be a good one to pick. In that case, the artist may be more receptive. Yeah, it would be better if they made a mistake to fix it, but if you like the art other than the mistakes this might be a good compromise.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 4, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I've asked for
> - a refund
> - an edit
> - a partial refund
> ...


How many times have you contacted them in how long a timespan? While I understand getting frustrated, you do need to give them a reasonable amount of time to reply, as well. Seeing multiple new messages on essentially the same subject from the same person doesn't generally make people eager to deal with the issue promptly.



SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Artists or creators that are really reputable and interested in expanding their reputation for good customer service will usually offer at least 1 WIP.


I'll admit I usually only do WIPs if explicitly asked (or if I feel really good about the lines, or am having trouble with a specific feature and want to check if it's alright), largely because stopping and waiting for feedback breaks my flow. Broken flow means at least an hour wasted psyching myself up to sit down with the piece again, plus whatever time I spend waiting on a reply for the WIP. Basically, WIPs fit poorly into my workflow, so if you don't ask me for them, I'm not going to hobble myself. That's something that varies a lot between artists, though.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 4, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> I'll admit I usually only do WIPs if explicitly asked (or if I feel really good about the lines, or am having trouble with a specific feature and want to check if it's alright), largely because stopping and waiting for feedback breaks my flow. Broken flow means at least an hour wasted psyching myself up to sit down with the piece again, plus whatever time I spend waiting on a reply for the WIP. Basically, WIPs fit poorly into my workflow, so if you don't ask me for them, I'm not going to hobble myself. That's something that varies a lot between artists, though.




I totally get that.  Everyone has their own unique creative process, of course. 

But you're willing to do it if asked.  That's the big detail.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 5, 2017)

They are once again deliberately ignoring my replies.
I have screenshots of them admitting to ignoring me, as well as them saying that the problem is "my fault." Hopefully that is enough for an Artist Beware submission.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 5, 2017)

I'd agree with Mew, as I've always been given a WIP (without asking).  I also give numerous WIP's, but I only ever do 1 piece at any given time (and I'm usually doing it for free in my spare time).   Customer satisfaction is worth more to me than money, though.   I may not always think it's fantastic work, but the recipients are always tickled shitless because they got what they wanted.  

Are they saying how it was your fault?

I can't say I've really had to ask for any changes, except for an avatar file size change while I wasn't on mobile.  I could have easily done it myself, but I wasn't near the house at the time.  It was promptly done in 5 minutes.  

That being said, if you can't come to common ground with the artist, go with the payment dispute, and artist beware.   It sucks it comes to that sometimes, but bad business is bad business.  Learn and move on.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 6, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Are they saying how it was your fault?



To quote they said it was my fault for "being irresponsible with my money." So... basically telling me that I shouldn't have commissioned them? Very strange.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 6, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> To quote they said it was my fault for "being irresponsible with my money." So... basically telling me that I shouldn't have commissioned them? Very strange.



It is.  I wouldn't bother with further attempts to communicate after seeing that.  Regardless of personal opinions, you've paid for a particular service.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 6, 2017)

I have yet to see some kind of screenshot of the correspondence


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 7, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I have yet to see some kind of screenshot of the correspondence


And if it happened through PMs, you won't, because sharing private communication violates Fur Affinity rules.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 7, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> And if it happened through PMs, you won't, because sharing private communication violates Fur Affinity rules.


OP mentioned it happened on Deviantart, I don't know the specific rules there regarding private messages.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 7, 2017)

let her screenshot
I feel like we need to see thing in it's entirety


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 7, 2017)

Uh, no. I'm not going to screenshot it. I've got a lot of harassment in the past for calling out popular artists when they do something wrong, I don't want it happening again. 

If I make an artist beware or similar, it will be anonymous/ on a different account so the artist and their loyal followers can't attack me for it.

I am a guy by the way.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 7, 2017)

Without seeing your conversation screenshotted, no one can actually tell if it's you or the artist who is at fault here, since we're missing both sides of the story via convo.
Edit; also you STILL never told us how long ago you got the finished product.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 7, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> let her screenshot
> I feel like we need to see thing in it's entirety


Not up for debate. Site rule. No posting personal correspondence.

Please stop asking for/encouraging other people to break the rules.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 7, 2017)

Ok because people keep asking I guess I'll go over it again.

I told the artist I wasn't happy with my commission and asked for a refund.

They said they didn't have any record of me. (that's weird thing number 1)

I told them to look again.

They found the commission and then said they wouldn't give a refund because it's completed.
They asked me why I wasn't happy with it.

I told them what I said before in the first post, that it doesn't look like my character.

They stopped replying. A few days passed.

I sent another note asking if they had seen my previous reply.
No response.

Both sent notes were marked as "read," so they definitely saw these.

One week later I comment on their profile publicly.
This time they reply.
They were very rude and indirectly admit to ignoring my notes.
They said I was being "unreasonable" because I was unhappy with it.

I tell them that they're being unprofessional and that they need to respond to notes, no matter what. Because saying "no" (even if it's wrong in my opinion) is better than leaving someone with no response. I also told them that they shouldn't make themself deliberately unapproachable and disable comments if they wanted to avoid being noted.

They said that they refuse to do anything because it was already done and I didn't tell them as soon as it was completed.
They also told me that it "doesnt matter" and "isnt worth it" because of the price of the icon.
Then they called me a "scammer" and said I shouldn't be buying art.

I once again offered them many different ways to solve it.

They refused, said "all their other customers are happy" so I didn't have the right to be unhappy with them, 
Then they said I "shouldn't have been irresponsible with my money" implying that they don't even value their own work and I shouldn't have paid them.




Sariia said:


> Edit; also you STILL never told us how long ago you got the finished product.



I don't see how that matters. No matter if it was a day or a month, if someone's not happy with something they paid for, they should speak up.
If I got commission majorly wrong and it took the customer a long time to speak up, I would still try to help them.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 7, 2017)

At this point, since the details you shared with us cannot be corroborated with evidence, due to both moderator intervention and site rules, the best we could possibly decide is that it doesn't matter, that you should just let it drop, post an Artist Beware if you so feel it, and learn from your mistakes. We do not have any concrete dates of when you received the finished art, nor the exact amount of days between interactions- a few days is not as static as three or five days- and at this point you are either purposefully not sharing details so that you are as in the right as you can be, or you're misunderstanding the question. Not only that, we do not know the amount you spent on the commission, you could have had it done for $1 and we'd never know, that plus there are artists who will demand a refund so that they can in essence have free art.
Therefore, you should drop the situation or just get it over with posting the AB. The next time you commission someone, you should request WIP (Work in Progress) updates so you can help the artist give you the best possible piece for the amount you paid for, and if you still aren't satisfied, first try to have them make corrections, and if they refuse, and the art is not good enough, then you can (politely!) ask for a partial refund. The artist still took time out of their lives to make you art, they deserve some amount of compensation for their time.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

Personally if  I posted someone's art and they came to me after a month of receiving it and saying it was all wrong, I'd question if they were trying to scam me or just trying to make money back that they didn't know they would need later. 

A time frame DOES make a huge difference. If you let them know immediately that it was off, giving them a quicker timeframe to change it, they're more likely to be much more compliant to change it. But seeing how you HAVE posted with others on the forum, I have a feeling they probably felt like you were being abrasive with it, too. If I had a commissioner come to me being blatantly rude, then I'd want to avoid talking with them too. :/ 

Post the Artist Beware if you want to, but I'm not necessarily certain that it's warranted depending on the information we aren't getting here. I have to side with Diretooth on this; we aren't being given all of the information, and without all of that information (even if screenshots can't be posted) it still isn't possible to make a reasonable judgement on who's wrong here.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm with Diretooth on this one also :V


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

People who try to scam for free art seem obvious. Theres no way this person cant see that the icon they made doesnt look like my character. Anyone could see that. I have shown it to many people, they all agree. They know my reason is legitimate. Their only excuse is "I dont want to."

Giving up is admitting defeat and if I back down that will just encourage them to do this to someone else again.


----------



## linsybat (Dec 8, 2017)

Since Inkblooded doesn't want to seem to answer the question, I will.

They received the finished product six months ago.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

linsybat said:


> Since Inkblooded doesn't want to seem to answer the question, I will.
> 
> They received the finished product six months ago.



Did you make an account just to white knight for yourself? That's a new low


----------



## linsybat (Dec 8, 2017)

You said yourself that they have thousands of fans, many of who have been told about what you're doing. :^3c I'm not the artist, just a fan (who also happens to be an artist) who thinks you're somewhat dishonest!

Edit: Anyway, since it seems Ink is a little shy now, I'll be happy to provide more context on behalf of Ink and the artist! I'm just one of the artist's Twitter followers, but I have _very_ little patience for things like this, so after some snooping I came across the thread.

This is all over a $4.00 icon that was finished, as I said, 6 months ago. The artist has been incredibly confused and asking for advice on what to do, and I just have to say, given this situation? If anyone deserves an Artist Beware, Ink, it's you. You are a grown adult who is harassing someone over a $4 template icon that was finished half a year ago, threatening to ruin their reputation and skirting details in your summaries so you can look like you're in the right. Stop this. Let it go and learn a lesson: if you don't like a commission then don't wait 6 months to tell someone.

By the way: the icon looks just like your character. It's a white-haired cat person with white ears and reddish eyes. With black nail polish (claws?) to boot. I don't know what kind of magical details you were expecting the artist to make up in order to dazzle you, but they drew what the were given well enough. Especially for four dollars.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

It isn't "white knighting" if it's giving an accurate portrayal of details that you've intentionally left out of the scenario that we've asked for several times. Especially when it's details that make this situation so much different from an artist just 'refusing to refund you' or redo a piece for you.

_Six months ago?_ You waited _half a year_ to tell an artist that you didn't like the piece they did for you for literally four dollars? At that point this is a principal of actually harassing someone, either for more free art of the character or out of some old grudge for them, it sounds like. It's commission etiquette to let an artist know that there's something wrong with the piece immediately if you haven't received what you wanted to/desired. Waiting six months to tell them, then making threats to put up an artist beware for a four dollar icon is childish and demeaning. I would definitely suggest that artist put up a buyer beware/commissioner beware over someone who comes up _six months later_ with a complaint about old art.

Actually, I have to add an edit because I'm just so appalled by this. Like, not only did you mislead us into thinking that it was some kind of more expensive art by refusing to list the amount you paid and that it was a _TEMPLATE_ icon, which are usually constrained to the same kind of art that you see on the template, but also the amount of entitlement that is obvious from this now shows that you probably handled this extremely poorly (and the artist having no record of you commissioning them is much more apparent, I wouldn't remember a commission of that small scale six months later too.) I really hope you don't commission anyone else if you're that picky over the smallest details, because no artist deserves to be harassed like this over someone not liking a $4 icon. Especially not six months after it's been done.

Giving up here isn't 'admitting defeat'. The only thing it's doing is being a decent person and realizing you're being _extremely_ unreasonable in this situation and the artist doesn't owe you changes on such an old piece at all.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

Did she pay you write that response? Go away. I can't believe you're defending her. If you cant use reference sheets and get basic designs right you shouldnt take commissions.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

Me? I don't know the artist, I'm just operating on common sense and basic human decency, as well as my experience as both a commissioner and an artist that this kind of behavior is completely unacceptable and blatantly harassment of an innocent artist.


----------



## linsybat (Dec 8, 2017)

Could it be that maybe, possibly, when people learn the actual details of this story, they're bound to be upset and want to defend the person that is literally _being harassed_ over a 4 dollar icon that was finished _*six*_ months ago??

No? I must be paid? Can't have my own morals? Right, right, makes sense.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

It's not harassment nor is she innocent. Are you ignoring the fact that she got the commission painfully wrong? Or that she admitted to ignoring my notes instead of giving me a clear answer? Or disabling comments so people can't comment on their recieved art? Or saying herself that her art isn't worth buying?


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

If she would be REASONABLE and polite and offer to help resolve the issue instead of being hostile and rude, then maybe I will stop "harassing" her.

She outright refuses to help in ANY WAY or even claim responsibility for the error. Even when I offered her other options than a refund, she has still acted unprofessional and immature.

I can't afford to throw my money away needlesaly. Maybe some of you on here can. But not me.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

1. It doesn't matter how wrong the commission is if you literally wait for six months to tell the artist that. That's not proper etiquette on getting repairs done on your commission to make it to your liking. Waiting six months is like taking a car back to the dealer and trying to return it because you don't like how it drives--not acceptable and the dealer will laugh in your face.

2. Your attitude has CLEARLY been rude and abrasive, as well as demanding over the entire situation. After checking out the artist, and seeing you've sent people to ATTACK her over this?? I would ignore you too!

3. It isn't uncommon that artists disable comments on their main deviantart pages. It's to keep things tidy if you're a more popular deviantart user so comments and notifications aren't lost on your page and people can bring themselves into your INBOX to handle matters like this. 

It doesn't matter what she says about her art. YOU chose to buy it. YOU chose to pay the four dollars. Now, six months later, YOU are choosing to harass this artist because YOUR standards have obviously changed. She is not the one at fault here. If you wanted changes you should have brought it to her within a reasonable timeframe instead of literally right before Christmas, when many artists are scrambling to finish commissions as quickly as possible to make ends meet for holiday money. She owes you NOTHING and as far as I, and most reasonable see it? The only issue here is with you being unreasonable and literally DRAGGING AN ARTIST'S NAME THROUGH THE MUD TO YOUR FRIENDS while LYING BLATANTLY over how you are handling the situation. We asked you several times how long it has been since your commission was completed, and the fact you BLATANTLY REFUSED TO TELL US tells me that you _know that you are in the wrong here, but are refusing to admit it._


----------



## linsybat (Dec 8, 2017)

Again, it looks like your character, or as much as it can with the limitations of the template. And, again, I don't know what magical traits you wanted her to give to this character of yours to make it look "more" like them. 

I've seen these messages you sent, I've seen the messages your friend sent, and I don't blame her for being confused, disoriented, and non-responsive. You're being a bully and threatening her over pocket change you threw at her, _again_, HALF A YEAR AGO. She didn't say her art isn't worth buying, she said that YOU were irresponsible with your money considering how desperately you're trying to get it back, for who knows what reason. If 4 dollars means this much to you after so long, then you do need to reconsider how you spend your money.

Again, if anyone needs a post written about them, it is absolutely 100% you. You're being ridiculous and escalating this situation to dizzying heights for no legitimate reason.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

1. I did not "wait six months." I wanted to tell immediately but I felt like i couldnt because she had comments disabled, and I hate making confrontations about art because drama like this ALWAYS HAPPENS. Its stressful. The reason I finally said something after months is because my friends advised me to. And for the record, she was not the only one I contacted, anyone else I contacted after months wasnt concerned about the time.

2. I never sent anyone to attack her! You are making that up. I am against petty drama and I want nothing to do with it, I just want my problem solved.

3. She also says she "doesnt read notes." And hides profile comments from users... hmm. Seems like she deloberately doesnt want people to contact.

4. I never asked her for a refund on the spot. I only asked if it was POSSIBLE. I do not care if that means waiting for a refund. Or even something else if she doesnt want to refund. As long as it gets resolved in the end that's fine. 

Its not that she is unable to help. She just simply doesnt want to. And thats not good enough.

For someone who "doesnt know who the artist is" you sure know a lot of details.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

You obviously don't hate making confrontations six months later after it is appropriate to do so! You can send notes! I'm sure you sent a note to commission the art or a comment on something to buy the art???

I told you, I went and found the artist on twitter because you aren't exactly making it a secret. They're displaying their clear confusion and alarm at a situation that you are inappropriately blowing up way out of proportion. It's also clear to see that you were threatening to them and completely beyond being reasonable. I suggest you cut your losses because this is on you for not sending her a note within a REASONABLE time frame to have your commission fixed.


----------



## linsybat (Dec 8, 2017)

I follow her on Twitter, I already stated this. She's posted all of this to try and get help because she isn't sure what to do about you. Truth me, if I were in her shoes, you would have been laughed out of the room from the get-go, you snake.

The commission was finished in May. You didn't say anything until November. I don't care what reason you give, that's on you. It isn't her fault that you didn't muster the nerve to ask until that point. And I also don't care about these hypothetical ~~other artists~~. We're not talking about them. No artist is obligated to give you a refund *6 MONTHS* after a product is completed. 

There is no problem. You paid for a commission, you got a commission, you're crying about it half a year later. You are the problem. Solving it is no one's task but your own.

You asked and she told you no. That's the end of the story! Given everything we know, you aren't entitled to one either. Cut your losses and go home, kid. I wouldn't want to help you, either.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

Actually, you know what? I'm done here. It's clear that you don't have the emotional maturity to own up to the fact that you're literally harassing an artist over something that isn't her fault, and that you're blaming her for responding reasonably to your ridiculous demands.

The artist is Blushily on Twitter. I'll let you guys decide whose side you're going to take after getting the WHOLE story.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

Sariia said:


> You obviously don't hate making confrontations six months later after it is appropriate to do so! You can send notes! I'm sure you sent a note to commission the art or a comment on something to buy the art???



Like I said, it was only after people reassured me that it was OK and right for me to tell them. 
When it was first posted I did not feel like I could speak up. Also this wasnt the only timr, there were others, and they were all OK eith late replues. Time is no excuse. 



Sariia said:


> I told you, I went and found the artist on twitter because you aren't exactly making it a secret.



That's the biggest lie I have ever heard.
I don't use twitter, and this exchange was on DA. So how could you possibly find them on twitter? You know them.



Sariia said:


> They're displaying their clear confusion and alarm at a situation that you are inappropriately blowing up way out of proportion. It's also clear to see that you were threatening to them and completely beyond being reasonable. I suggest you cut your losses because this is on you for not sending her a note within a REASONABLE time frame to have your commission fixed.



If they dont want to be "confused and alarmed" they need to TALK TO ME. My first ew notes where nowhere near rude, neither was the first profile comment. It was only when they refused to reply t all that I started to get more pushy.

All this could've been avoided if she actually responded with me and tried to work WITH me instead of defending her actions and blaming it all on me.

It still could be fixed if they are willing to talk it out like an adult instead of having an immaturr white knight parade. If she has a problem with me speaking up, then she needs to NOTE ME and talk it through. And her only, before you get any ideas, no speaking for her. If you're a commission artist you must be prepared to talk to customers. Even the ones you dont like. I have had very rude people contact me but I didn't behave hostile to them, even when they actively insult and try to attack me I still try my best to find a solution. So far, it has worked.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

I do not know this artist and I have never spoken to them before. They did, however, post about this situation on their twitter account and that's how I know it's the same one involved. Please don't try to blame me as knowing the artist out of your own paranoia, thanks. 

There's nothing 'white knight' parade about people realizing that you're the one in the wrong here. You deliberately tried to hide information (the same information I'm sure you hid from your friends to get them to take your side on this) to make people feel ~bad~ for you over a ~terrible, mean artist~ who wouldn't refund you--while blatantly avoiding our questions on how long it had been. Neither of us were 'sent by the artist.' She's not the one who owes anyone here anything. I sincerely hope that she files a commission-beware about you because this is unacceptable.


----------



## linsybat (Dec 8, 2017)

Again with the white knight--  Good lord.

Consider it covering my bases. I'm an artist that takes commissions too, so people like you? Need to be blocked at the pass. I'm not going to sit and watch you try and start a pity party for yourself by actively dodging questions and not coughing up details that actually do make quite a bit of difference. You wouldn't tell the truth, so I decided to come in an do it for you. Easy to understand, I think.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

I never tried to hide anything. You are once again making this up.


----------



## linsybat (Dec 8, 2017)

Dodging the price question? Dodging the timing question? That wasn't hiding? Right, keep telling yourself that.

Well, it's been a blast. Have fun getting that egg off your face. And about the Artist Beware? Go ahead and post that, really. I'll be happy to show up again and share any details you, once again, leave out. Won't that be fun? 8^) Dueces.


----------



## 5easons (Dec 8, 2017)

Six months or not - That doesn't really change the fact that the commission received is, objectively seen, still inaccurate and does not look like the character it was based on. If you take more than just a brief look at the reference Inkblooded provided, and directly compare the colors to those of the icon he received, you will notice that the colors are clearly off - A detail that's rather relevant when it comes to a simple character like Inkblooded's, that does not have any major, identifying markings. I sincerely doubt that he's unaware that an on-base icon such as the one he commissioned will turn out simple and rather basic, if the character chosen is very simple. I, personally, would also be displeased with the result, if the artist I commissioned clearly didn't even bother color-picking the reference I provided, and instead blindly chose colors that could possibly approximately fit.

The fact that the icon's value is only $4 also does not change the fact that *the artist did not depict the character that the icon was based on.* Pure white vs off-white. Bright salmon pink vs dull, ashen pink. Red eyes vs light blue eyes.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

5easons said:


> Six months or not - That doesn't really change the fact that the commission received is, objectively seen, still inaccurate and does not look like the character it was based on. If you take more than just a brief look at the reference Inkblooded provided, and directly compare the colors to those of the icon he received, you will notice that the colors are clearly off - A detail that's rather relevant when it comes to a simple character like Inkblooded's, that does not have any major, identifying markings. I sincerely doubt that he's unaware that an on-base icon such as the one he commissioned will turn out simple and rather basic, if the character chosen is very simple. I, personally, would also be displeased with the result, if the artist I commissioned clearly didn't even bother color-picking the reference I provided, and instead blindly chose colors that could possibly approximately fit.
> 
> The fact that the icon's value is only $4 also does not change the fact that *the artist did not depict the character that the icon was based on.* Pure white vs off-white. Bright salmon pink vs dull, ashen pink. Red eyes vs light blue eyes.


And that was something that should have been addressed within a week, not six months later. As stated before, it's common sense to immediately bring those to an artist's attention so they can be fixed easily and quickly instead of waiting until the artist has completely forgotten about the commission in question.

It's fine to ask an artist to make changes if there's clear disputes! 

But not half a year later.


----------



## 5easons (Dec 8, 2017)

Sariia said:


> And that was something that should have been addressed within a week, not six months later. As stated before, it's common sense to immediately bring those to an artist's attention so they can be fixed easily and quickly instead of waiting until the artist has completely forgotten about the commission in question.
> 
> It's fine to ask an artist to make changes if there's clear disputes!
> 
> But not half a year later.



I never denied that. However his mistake does not make Blushily's behavior any more professional - She still did poor quality work, which is unprofessional and something that should, by all means, be addressed, rather than simply be brushed over because there is another issue at hand. Inkblooded speaking up too late does not erase the fact that Blushily made a mistake herself just as well. You can, by no means, tell me that the commission looks like Inkbloodeds chosen character.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

5easons said:


> I never denied that. However his mistake does not make Blushily's behavior any more professional - She still did poor quality work, which is unprofessional and something that should, by all means, be addressed, rather than simply be brushed over because there is another issue at hand. Inkblooded speaking up too late does not erase the fact that Blushily made a mistake herself just as well. You can, by no means, tell me that the commission looks like Inkbloodeds chosen character.


Artists make mistakes. They are, after all, humans. There's nothing wrong with an artist making a mistake, and most (including Blushily it seems?) are more than happy to amend those mistakes if they are brought up in a reasonable timeframe. The issue here isn't that she made the mistake, it was that Inkblooded never alerted her in a reasonable timeframe of them, and now the original file has probably been wiped and can't be altered easily. 

The biggest issue here is that even after being told no, that the timeframe was unreasonable to request changes in, he went on to threaten her with an artist beware and actively began smearing her reputation. 

Also, no, I can't. Because Inkblood never referenced his character in this thread with any examples like the one you said to look at, which makes me believe you're either an alt of his, or he's pulling bringing in his own friends even after accusing us of 'white knighting,' which is kind of hypocritical, don't you think?


----------



## 5easons (Dec 8, 2017)

Sariia said:


> Artists make mistakes. They are, after all, humans. There's nothing wrong with an artist making a mistake, and most (including Blushily it seems?) are more than happy to amend those mistakes if they are brought up in a reasonable timeframe. The issue here isn't that she made the mistake, it was that Inkblooded never alerted her in a reasonable timeframe of them, and now the original file has probably been wiped and can't be altered easily.
> 
> The biggest issue here is that even after being told no, that the timeframe was unreasonable to request changes in, he went on to threaten her with an artist beware and actively began smearing her reputation.
> 
> Also, no, I can't. Because Inkblood never referenced his character in this thread with any examples like the one you said to look at, which makes me believe you're either an alt of his, or he's pulling bringing in his own friends even after accusing us of 'white knighting,' which is kind of hypocritical, don't you think?



It's not difficult to find the reference he provided, if you take a brief look at the Twitter conversation that has repeatedly been referenced in this thread. Toyhouse

As a commission artist myself, I am well aware that mistakes happen, but completely falsifying a character's design by choosing to ignore reference material, and not color-picking the reference provided, is hardly a mistake.

Getting a single color or a marking wrong? That, certainly, is a mistake.
Getting the entire design wrong, due to not color-picking and instead free-handedly choosing colors that approximately match your idea of your commissioners character? Hardly a mistake, and much rather a sign of laziness on the artist's part.

Unfortunately the artist did not simply make "a" mistake in this case. And while bringing this up after such a long period of time is certainly arguable, taking the easy way out by attempting to get away with not color-picking a simple character and therefore rendering the icon unusable for the commissioner is just as questionable.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 8, 2017)

Holly fucking shit, and you call yourself an artist Ink.








There now you can stop harassing that poor artist. Also you get what you pay for, 4$ is below the lowest charge for art, and yes that includes stick people.

Now can you stop being such a brat and lay off?

Also don't comission people and then wait 6 moths to ask for changes, that's just plain rude.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah, please get off of the alt as well. :/


----------



## linsybat (Dec 8, 2017)

Oooh, Ink found the twitter thread. Hmm, weird, seems the be talking about the same exact things at the same exact time as 5eason here. :^3 Straaaange.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Holly fucking shit, and you call yourself an artist Ink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch out. You are likely to be attacked by Blushily now. Editing others art without permission is considered very bad.

(Why did you think i never edited it myself?)


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

Sariia said:


> Yeah, please get off of the alt as well. :/



I dont make alts.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 8, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Watch out. You are likely to be attacked by Blushily now. Editing others art without permission is considered very bad.
> 
> (Why did you think i never edited it myself?)


At this point, I think they will be more relieved them angry at me, now that the crazy is gone from them.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 8, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Watch out. You are likely to be attacked by Blushily now. Editing others art without permission is considered very bad.
> 
> (Why did you think i never edited it myself?)



Im pretty sure that with what's being displayed, they would give Yvvki a mulligan for that.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> At this point, I think they will be more relieved them angry at me, now that the crazy is gone from them.


I bought yo ass a Ko-Fi


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> At this point, I think they will be more relieved them angry at me, now that the crazy is gone from them.



Not really. You didnt solve anything. They are still at fault, not just beacuse of the commissiom anymore but because of their hostile behaviour.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 8, 2017)

Sariia said:


> I bought yo ass a Ko-Fi


Aw thank you! ;v;

I saw that but thanks for letting me know who it was! <3


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Not really. You didnt solve anything. They are still at fault, not just beacuse of the commissiom anymore but because of their hostile behaviour.


You are literally the only hostile one here. Artists don't owe you kindness when you're only wasting their time.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 8, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Not really. You didnt solve anything. They are still at fault, not just beacuse of the commissiom anymore but because of their hostile behaviour.


In all honesty I would be telling you off if you tried the same thing with me. It's like buying a burger and waiting 6 months and then trying to sue for getting sick. Like what the heck did you expect?


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

Sariia said:


> You are literally the only hostile one here. Artists don't owe you kindness when you're only wasting their time.



I am only being annoyed at others who have attacked me for no good reason. My initial noes to her were polite yet she still got defensive and blamed the problem on me. You have a bias.



Yvvki said:


> In all honesty I would be telling you off if you tried the same thing with me. It's like buying a burger and waiting 6 months and then trying to sue for getting sick. Like what the heck did you expect?



That is not a working analogy. Digital art does not decay, spoil, or degrade over time. It also cannot make you sick. (um, though arguably some art in the past has made me feel metaphorically and mentally unwell)


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

You're still convinced and paranoid that I knew this artist ahead of time, when you can check my deviantart personally and see that I have never followed her. I've only come back into the art community about two weeks ago, and I don't actively use twitter. I have no 'bias.'


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Dec 8, 2017)

I think everyone should just agree that this isn't going to go anywhere better from here, and let this thread fade into the depths of the forum.  

Hopefully to never be seen again...


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I think everyone should just agree that this isn't going to go anywhere better from here, and let this thread fade into the depths of the forum.
> 
> Hopefully to never be seen again...



Unfortunately yes.
This is between me and her now. Only she and I can resolve this, so white knighting and defending her achieves nothing.
And if she refuses to help, well, that's probably worthy of a beware, isn't it?


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 8, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I am only being annoyed at others who have attacked me for no good reason. My initial noes to her were polite yet she still got defensive and blamed the problem on me. You have a bias.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a working analogy. Digital art does not decay, spoil, or degrade over time. It also cannot make you sick. (um, though arguably some art in the past has made me feel metaphorically and mentally unwell)


Actually yes it can. Digital art can degrade over time, simply because the pixel width on technology is getting smaller for things to look more HD.
you can see it in old movies. Look at those tasty pixles.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

Also no, it's still not worth a beware. Artists are not obligated to constantly update their older pieces to your leisure when you gave them no cause to know it needed it at an appropriate time. Ultimately it's still your fault you didn't let her know, in time, that you weren't happy with it.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 8, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Unfortunately yes.
> This is between me and her now. Only she and I can resolve this, so white knighting and defending her achieves nothing.
> And if she refuses to help, well, that's probably worthy of a beware, isn't it?


Also I'm sorry but you can't post a beware just because you don't like her personality. That's just dumb.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Also I'm sorry but you can't post a beware just because you don't like her personality. That's just dumb.



This has nothing to do with her personality. If I post a beware (or anyone does. It may not just be me now.) it will be because she took my money and left me with art I can't use, as well as her hostile and immature act of both ignoring me and turning it into public twitter drama.

Generally Artists Beware are for scams/bad deals, but if there's unprofessional attitudes, you can add that in too.

Also her white knights are acting like an AB will "ruin her career," this is not true. I know multiple artists who have more than one AB and they still sell commisisons just fine.
AB is just a beware or warning to future commissioners. It's not a witch hunt, or a "NEVER EVER COMMISSION THIS PERSON EVER", it is simply a warning of their previous behaviour to prevent future incidents and to encourage people to be cautious.


----------



## fralea (Dec 8, 2017)

holy shit


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

I sincerely encourage you never to commission another artist again, and to seek help and classes to help you understand appropriate social interactions and responses. I don't think you have the emotional maturity to spend your money responsibly in ways you will feel confident in in the long run, and I don't think you have the social etiquette and decency to interact with artists beyond this point-- especially consider you mention doing this to two other artists as well.


----------



## lord-bilingual (Dec 8, 2017)

4 pages of complaining over..... literally four dollars? from 6 months ago??? i knew this thread was fishy but i didnt expect THIS


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

Sariia said:


> I sincerely encourage you never to commission another artist again, and to seek help and classes to help you understand appropriate social interactions and responses. I don't think you have the emotional maturity to spend your money responsibly in ways you will feel confident in in the long run, and I don't think you have the social etiquette and decency to interact with artists beyond this point-- especially consider you mention doing this to two other artists as well.



This reply is disgustingly condescending. 99% of people I commission are fine and everything goes smoothly. You just have a bias from this one incident alone.

But considering... actually, nevermind that. I'll be the bigger person or whatever.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

lord-bilingual said:


> 4 pages of complaining over..... literally four dollars? from 6 months ago??? i knew this thread was fishy but i didnt expect THIS



It's not just about the money. It's about her bad service.
Also one of her white knights offered to give me $4. I declined. Thats not their problem.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> This reply is disgustingly condescending. 99% of people I commission are fine and everything goes smoothly. You just have a bias from this one incident alone.
> 
> But considering... actually, nevermind that. I'll be the bigger person or whatever.


Yes, please tell me how you're being the bigger person over $4 from 6 months ago, I'm sure everyone would be absolutely thrilled to hear how mature you're being over this situation.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 8, 2017)

Relevant. XD


----------



## lord-bilingual (Dec 8, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> It's not just about the money. It's about her bad service.
> Also one of her white knights offered to give me $4. I declined. Thats not their problem.


i found the picture you posted to twitter, comparing your reference and the art that she did






do you really think that 6 months later, this looks "nothing like your character"? not all artists use the exact eyedropped colours.... it just looks like she made the colours a little warmer, thats all. and if it was that important to you, you should have let the artist know. only bringing it up 6 months later over something so trivial is incredibly childish and just..... a waste a time.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Relevant. XD


hey, yvvki, in 6 months can i have my 3 dollar ko-fi back


----------



## fralea (Dec 8, 2017)

lord-bilingual said:


> i found the picture you posted to twitter, comparing your reference and the art that she did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG wow.... wow. I have no words.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

lord-bilingual said:


> i found the picture you posted to twitter, comparing your reference and the art that she did
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Is your monitor okay? She gave a blue-eyed character pink eyes. She made a non-cat character into a generic cat. She didn't include the lack of fur/gray skin.
Sure its not as different as if she drew some kind of giant masculine purple cow demon but it's still different enough for me to not use it.
And like I have said. I didnt approach before because I didnt feel like it was acceptable. I was recently told to approach her again, so I did


----------



## fralea (Dec 8, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> ...Is your monitor okay? She gave a blue-eyed character pink eyes. She made a non-cat character into a generic cat. She didn't include the lack of fur/gray skin.
> Sure its not as different as if she drew some kind of giant masculine purple cow demon but it's still different enough for me to not use it.
> And like I have said. I didnt approach before because I didnt feel like it was acceptable. I was recently told to approach her again, so I did



I am probably going to regret this but... that reference is bad. I would have also likely thought the character had red eyes and white skin if given this reference only.

As for the cat thing... I still have no idea what you mean


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 8, 2017)

Sariia said:


> hey, yvvki, in 6 months can i have my 3 dollar ko-fi back


Wait until i'm famous first, Aha!


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

fralea said:


> I am probably going to regret this but... that reference is bad. I would have also likely thought the character had red eyes and white skin if given this reference only.
> 
> As for the cat thing... I still have no idea what you mean



Its an old reference and I didnt draw it, I know its outdated and in lower res than I'd like. But still it doesnt say "pure white pink eyes" unless your monitor is broken and cant display blue or something.


----------



## lord-bilingual (Dec 8, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> ...Is your monitor okay? She gave a blue-eyed character pink eyes. She made a non-cat character into a generic cat. She didn't include the lack of fur/gray skin.
> Sure its not as different as if she drew some kind of giant masculine purple cow demon but it's still different enough for me to not use it.
> And like I have said. I didnt approach before because I didnt feel like it was acceptable. I was recently told to approach her again, so I did


my monitor seems just fine, thank you

the blue is so saturated i didnt even notice it was there until you pointed it out, and the grey is so light i would have assumed it was intended to be white anyways. also... i dont understand the non-cat into a cat, all thats in the icon is a head and hands.

BUT this doesnt even matter! even if you arent happy with it, you cant ask for a refund or a re-do 6 months later! if it was a few days later, she may have been able to fix it up, but you deciding to wait is your responsibility. i cant go into a mcdonalds and say i wanted a refund, because the fries i got 6 months ago were undercooked. just leave her alone, youre making yourself look bad


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm pretty sure whoever told you to ask for a refund was probably just telling you to do so so you'd stop harping on them about the subject now anyway, since you're so devoted to it. :/ Or they're just as delusional in thinking you're entitled to anything here.


----------



## Yvvki (Dec 8, 2017)

The outer eyes look white and the inners are clearly red. Maybe the artist just thought that the inners were the color because the outers were so light it could have been mistaken for being clear or something. The ref you gave was terrible.... The skin for it doesn't look grey but white with a shadowing because of the black background.  I can see how she made the mistakes. XP


----------



## fralea (Dec 8, 2017)

I found the artist's kofi if anyone wants to support them.
ko-fi.com: Buy Blushily a coffee.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

Sariia said:


> I'm pretty sure whoever told you to ask for a refund was probably just telling you to do so so you'd stop harping on them about the subject now anyway, since you're so devoted to it. :/ Or they're just as delusional in thinking you're entitled to anything here.



They were my friends so no. Thats not the reason
It might be a strange concept to you but sometimes people care and support eachother


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

fralea said:


> I found the artist's kofi if anyone wants to support them.
> ko-fi.com: Buy Blushily a coffee.



If you want to waste your money im not stopping you, rich people are weird. You might as well buy a side of lapfox albums and twenty fursuits along with that if you are throwing your money around.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> They were my friends so no. Thats not the reason
> It might be a strange concept to you but sometimes people care and support eachother


You mean like how everyone in this thread so far has banded together to care and support for the artist (who we didn't even know ahead of time, but who I now follow on deviantart, thanks!) that you're unjustly harassing and threatening over $4? ok.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 8, 2017)

Sariia said:


> You mean like how everyone in this thread so far has banded together to care and support for the artist (who we didn't even know ahead of time, but who I now follow on deviantart, thanks!) that you're unjustly harassing and threatening over $4? ok.



You must be very rich if you're willing to donate to someone just to spite someone else. I envy you for that. I wish I had money to throw down the drain.


----------



## Sariia (Dec 8, 2017)

Actually I take on as many commissions as possible and work for my money rather than spiting others for money they have that they've worked for. 

Maybe if you're so concerned about your money, you wouldn't spend it only to realize how much you need it later and try to rip it back from the other artists who worked to earn it.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 8, 2017)

Closing this disaster of a thread.


----------

